# stern bashers SHUT UP



## heynow (Dec 4, 2004)

I would like to address the ignorant people who make negative comments about a person and show that they obviously know nothing about. My wife and I have been longtime fans of the Howard Stern show. We both are very successful people who own a home and have two wonderful kids. Futhermore, we live honest, upstanding lives. Howard Stern is one of the most creative, intelligent and hardest working entertainers in his industry. He has never turned a profit over frivolous merchandise like coffee mugs or bumper stickers, unlike other radio personalities. It has cost me absolutely nothing as a fan for the years of entertainment I have received. For me and many other fans, Howard is an upstanding, hardworking entertainer. A man who spoke out against things he thought were wrong and had the balls to say it without pussy-footing around. I'm not saying the show is for everyone, people have different tastes. But it is one thing to say he's not your style; it's another to say he is evil or the devil. It's just a ridiculous statement. So if you haven't listened to him and only make opinions based on what you have heard, you have no right to comment. Believe me, I have listened for 20 years. His show is not all about sex. It's about comedy, looking at things on a lighter side, politics, and calling out all those phonies and government officials who regulate his show and make it impossible for people to have a choice of what they want to listen to. If you, haven't listened to him, give him a try and open up your closed minds. I like many other fans are excited about his departure from radio and eagerly await his arrival to Sirius. Sirius satellite radio along with Xm is no doubt going to be huge with or without Stern. I bought my Audiovox PNP3 1 month ago. I only listen to FM for Stern, other than that its all satellite . I also hold positions in both Xm and Siri which both have made me profits. It is just plain ingenious! if you don't have it, get it. You wont look back, neither will Stern  undefined


----------



## roadrnnr (Nov 21, 2004)

Hey I have been listening to Stern since he was on WABC from the beginning.

I stopped when he went into complete Bush bashing Mode. He formed and got his opinions from the likes of Michael Moore and Al Franken, who he said's book was great? About 95% of the crap he has spewed about the Gov't for the past several months is no more than leftwing fringe kook dribble and they fell for it hook line and sinker!

Guess you could not single handily get Kerry elected after all, like you said you could huh, Howard. Just another example of his view of his influence in the media alot bigger than reality.

Howard is a Funny Guy no Doubt but a three hour bash fest with scintillating comment from that complete air head Robin and Babba Booie on national politics everyday was to much for me.

Stick to the lesbian dating and stripper dial dates and leave the war on terror to people who actually have a brain to make intelligent decisions about it.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

heynow said:


> ...Howard Stern is one of the most creative, intelligent and hardest working entertainers in his industry...Howard is an upstanding, hardworking entertainer. A man who spoke out against things he thought were wrong and had the balls to say it without pussy-footing around. I'm not saying the show is for everyone, people have different tastes. But it is one thing to say he's not your style; it's another to say he is evil or the devil. ...


Welcome, Howard, and thanks for posting. It's good to have you as a member of the DBSTalk.com family. 

Please overlook the fact that I don't listen to your program. You just don't cater to my tastes. I'm sure you will be pleased to know that there are quite a few here who do like your stuff, but I'm just not one of them.

Being on the radio doesn't necessarily give a person class. And what's with you having young women get undressed on tv? That is so disrespectful of womanhood, you should be ashamed. Does your mother know that you do that?

Again, welcome, Howard, and we hope you enjoy yourself here. We also look forward to your contributions, but please keep in mind that we do have a code of conduct.


----------



## heynow (Dec 4, 2004)

roadrnnr said:


> Hey I have been listening to Stern since he was on WABC from the beginning.
> 
> I stopped when he went into complete Bush bashing Mode. He formed and got his opinions from the likes of Michael Moore and Al Franken, who he said's book was great? About 95% of the crap he has spewed about the Gov't for the past several months is no more than leftwing fringe kook dribble and they fell for it hook line and sinker!
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I have often wondered why people feel that it is necessary to use the "s" word or the "f" word in normal conversation, or any conversation for that matter. Maybe you can explain it to me. Does it make the person uttering the words feel better?


----------



## roadrnnr (Nov 21, 2004)

heynow said:


> [QUOTE=roadrnnrn. But let's face it, the voting sytem in this country is on the up and up, right???? Bush clearly won in 2000, right.
> 
> Your Really Al Gore Using an Alias Right?


----------



## roadrnnr (Nov 21, 2004)

heynow said:


> roadrnnr said:
> 
> 
> > Lets face it, son, intellegence and Bush mix like oil and water.
> ...


----------



## heynow (Dec 4, 2004)

Richard King said:


> I have often wondered why people feel that it is necessary to use the "s" word or the "f" word in normal conversation, or any conversation for that matter. Maybe you can explain it to me. Does it make the person uttering the words feel better?


  well thx for responiding actually i think i can explain it to ya pretty good. Say someone kicks ya in the nuts what ya gonna say oh darn golly gee gosh darn son of a buck that hurt no something more realistic would be [email protected]#$ that hurt u stupid [email protected]#$$ what the [email protected]#$ u do that for. Have u ever stub your toe got hurt what do u say ooppssy woopsy that hurt like heck. You ever listen to Chris Rock how funny would his act be if he didnt use his kinda of language its part of life u swear every one does .. whats the big freakin deal its words a way to express yourself well then again u might be the type of person if you swear u have to run to the confessional box and confess yours sins to a child molester hope that cleared it up for ya. gettin to be a litttle godamn ridiculous the duke


----------



## heynow (Dec 4, 2004)

roadrnnr said:


> heynow said:
> 
> 
> > roadrnnr said:
> ...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> i think i can explain it to ya pretty good


It would work better if you used English rather than whatever that is you are typing. 


> Say someone kicks ya in the nuts


I don't hang out with people who would do that.


> Have u ever stub your toe got hurt what do u say ooppssy woopsy that hurt like heck.


Probably.


> You ever listen to Chris Rock how funny would his act be if he didnt use his kinda of language


Nope, don't listen to him. Explain to me why using swear words makes him funnier than if he didn't use swear words.


> u swear every one does


Ah, no, I don't, nor does everyone


> whats the big freakin deal its words a way to express yourself


It also makes you look like a no class illiterate.


> hope that cleared it up for ya.


Clear as mud.



> comeon man u must admit the man is definatley no the brightest bulb on the tree


Spoken like a true intellectual.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Richard,

I do believe that is one of the funniest responses I ever remember seeing. There is nothing I love more than taking someone's own words and tearing them apart line-by-line. The only problem is that I didn't get to do it myself. :lol:

I get to do it for his next reply!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Ok, I'll leave the next one for you. I don't believe in being selfish (well, not totally).


----------



## roadrnnr (Nov 21, 2004)

heynow said:


> http://chrisevans3d.com/files/iq.htm oh ya guess u right maybe we should just start calling him einstein.comeon man u must admit the man is definatley no the brightest bulb on the tree look at the chart and you willl se he has an amazing intellectual following.
> 
> Now Now Al, Did you forget his IQ is higher than John Kerry's and buy reading your post's so far I am most certain it towers above yours.
> 
> So where does that leave you?


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

roadrnnr said:


> So where does that leave you?


Umm, posting ranting replies made up of one or two run-on sentences with no punctuation? Perhaps?


----------

